# Young goats - when and how much wt. can they carry



## Rift (Sep 6, 2009)

I have read different opinions on this subject and was wondering what everyone thinks. I understand why one would not pack a young goat, but can a yearling carry any wt. at all?? I have seen written-no packing wt. until 4 yrs. old and I have read the 20% of their wt. rule. 
Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The problem comes because there are no "scientific" studies to settle the dispute once and for all. So for now all you have are personal opinions. 

Keeping in mind that young growing goats have softer bone structure than adults, it is wise to err on the side of caution and not overload a growing goat to the point of damaging them permanently. Where is the line? I don't know and doubt anyone else can say with 100% certainty either.

Here's the way I do it. I take them for hikes as much as possible. Get gear for them as soon as they are old enough to wear it (usually about a year old) and add light weight items as the goat grows. Your jackets, lunch, water bottles etc. I'd try to stay in the 10% range on weight until the goat is 4 years or so before loading them at a full 25%. 

Not only are you making sure that the goat isn't getting hurt but you are teaching it that carrying the pack isn't too bad. Actually its fun because they get to go see a lot of new stuff without getting too worn out. By the time they are carrying a full load it seems a normal part of their life and they don't think twice about hauling a heavy load anywhere you want to go.

I've never injured a goat so can't tell you the high end limits on what they can carry but suspect they could probably handle a much higher percentage of their weight than we think. I'd just hate to raise one for three years and then injure it prematurely when it could have easily been prevented so for now I'll stay on the cautious side.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

that's my way of doing it:

I take the young goats out with the packstring after they have been weaned at about age 5-7 months (ok, this year much earlier because they started rutting at age 4 months). This year we have enough younglings to form a seperate string with them and a two year old "packer to be"

They will accompany me and the pack group for the next 1,5 two 2 years without any pack but will build up stamina, muscles and experience.

In the autumn of their second year I add the saddle (if they are large enough for the standard saddle by then) and let them carry it during the winter hikes. In the spring when they turn 3 I start adding weight gradually.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Me too. My boys started carrying a packsaddle and a dog pack on that with lunch, drinking water, jackets, etc at about age 1 year. The weight was never over 10 lb. They were 3 years old in March and have been carrying up to 30 lb this year. So far no injuries or signs of damage. They love to go out hiking, with or without packs. They seem indifferent to the packs, even when they are carrying a load.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

I noticed that with Cabra. He was curious about it when I tried it out on him, but just to nibble and sniff until there was something more interesting -- like weeds, or a toad, or me walking away.

After that, he stands to have it put on, and then doesn't notice it again.

Over and over he amazes me with his intelligence and resilience. So many things I was sure would be a hassle, and they are (with a little thought) non-issues.

He is easily as intelligent and trainable as any GSD I've worked with. He meet almost every new thing with a kind of opportunism and humor that is so much fun.


----------

